
Building a PWA using data-over-sound to localize devices to group chat room - prtkgpt
https://blog.pusher.com/chirp-and-pusher-chatkit/
======
finchisko
I'm curious what is the reason for webassembly here. I mean, there is API
which allows to interact with mic and also API to produce sounds. So what API
is missing, that must be implemented in WASM. No offence, just curious.

~~~
joextodd
WebAssembly is used here to compile Chirp's proprietary software from C into
something the browser can understand.

There is years of research and development behind Chirp technology, which
makes it robust in noisy and extreme environments.

So it is definitely possible to produce something similar in pure JavaScript,
but it would be no where near as resilient.

